# Curseur Pointeur Forme?



## vypyvypy (2 Août 2007)

bonjour
préférences System
Souris Trackpad 
Taille du curseur
  une fois là ;on peut changer la taille du curseur 
  Est'il possible de changer la forme ? car plus le curseur est gros le RoLLover lance plusieurs informations 

merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2007)

J'ai rien compris &#224; ton histoire de RollOver.... mais pour changer la forme du curseur, je te conseille le shareware MIghtyMouse d'Unsanity Software


----------

